
Scientists take a step closer to an elixir of youth - gibsonf1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/3489881/Scientists-take-a-step-closer-to-an-elixir-of-youth.html
======
Retric
I think the idea that a simple drug is going to be the elixir of youth is
mistaken. As we age a large number of things all fail around the same time so
there is no single root cause. There are plenty of things that can extend the
average lifespan, but 2000 years ago a tiny fraction of people lived to be 100
and today more people live about that long but not much longer.

